# Rio Guarumo transport!



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I caught my female Rio Guarumo pumilio transporting her tads last night. I watched as the male called from the tads, the female picked them up and then the male watched her as she dropped them off. Pretty exciting. Here are a few pics.
The developing tads









The female with her tad- hard to see, by her left rear leg









The proud papa









She moved 3 of them last night. She has 7 more to go in the next day or 2. WHOO HOOO!!!!


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Congrats, I know it took you awhile to locate your male. Great looking frogs, keep us posted on their progress.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet! keep it coming


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Good luck, hope they make it


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, that is awesome! Congrats and good luck with them.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

awesome i see that she caught on a bit faster than the female i kept. hope they work out she still looks beautiful.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm excited for you Brian! These are beautiful frogs.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'm pretty excited too. I found the first tad she deposited in a brom. I haven't wanted to dig for the others. She did pick up 2 more last night and move them. I'm trying to get some more good pics without freaking them out. Papa's really photogenic, but mama's a bit shy. It's a shame cuz I threw the camera on auto setting to make sure I got a pic of the tad in transport and the flash really washed out the pic. These pics don't do them justice. They really are beautiful frogs. I'll try to get some good pics posted of them soon. 
How are yours coming along Steve?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

here is the only tad i can get a pick of. they have been feeding and currently have six tad to keep after. i am happy to see yours are getting right to it. there isn't allot of these in the hobby.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Great news Brian. I guess dusting with Viagra is doing the trick.

Congrats
Eric


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

EricM said:


> Great news Brian. I guess dusting with Viagra is doing the trick.
> 
> Congrats
> Eric


LOL! Don't share my secrets! I told you that was confidential! 

I thought I would share a few pics of their viv. It is an 18" cube exo terra with a couple pieces of wood from the local pet shop and a bunch of plants from Mywebbedtoes (Wayne), including all 4 broms the frogs chose to deposit their tads in despite my many easier to observe options I left for them


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

love that log. what kind of wood is it?


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I love the placement of that wood, smart idea....Congrats on the tads, I recently saw my nancy transport too.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

basshummper said:


> love that log. what kind of wood is it?


It's actually 2 pieces of Mopani wood attached to the back and sides of the tank. If you look at it from the top it kinda looks like a "V". It saved me a ton of foam and silicone, not to mention time and the depth and unique look makes it one of my favorite viv's I have built.
Devanny, thanks a lot. Congrats on the nancy's. Maybe when they all grow up (fingers crossed) we can talk trade!
Thanks for all the comments. Hopefully I'll have some new morph pics to share in a few months!


----------

